# power shack sessions



## rks1969 (Feb 17, 2002)

chest/shoulders/triceps
FLAT BENCH--185/12,  225/10,  275/8,  315/1
INCLINE FLYE--  50's /10/4
CHEST DIPS--  BW/20/2


ARNOLD PRESS-- 70/10,  65/10,  60/10,  55/10 
UPRITE ROW -- 90/10/2,  110/8/2 


CLOSE GRIP BENCH 170/12/4
V-BAR PUSHDOWN-- 170/20/2


----------

